# new to forum.



## sealion (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone know how bad sustanon and masteron are for your organs any advice would be sound.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

certainly not as bad as eating trans fats, smoking or drinking.....

steroids used sensibly is not unhealthy for your organs....


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

